# Checked this out today, what you guys think?



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ill try an chew them down to 12k
Got 98,000 klm


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Ill try an chew them down to 12k
> Got 98,000 klm





Check the spare and insist they make it good if it's a pos. 



If it doesn't have a rear tow bumper I would insist on that too if they won't drop the price. Not even for towing, just for standing on. Otherwise your foot will slip off when you are trying to get stuff off the rack and you'll slam your shin on the bumper. Ask me how I know....


My 2014 is an old uhaul van. 23k MILES on it when we got it, not sure what we paid. It's only the 4.6l which sucks. I still only get 11.3ish miles to the gallon. I hope the one you're looking at is the 5.6l.












.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.kenknappford.com/vehicl...ine-cargo-van-commercial-essex-on-id-32908420


I didn't realize it was an extended van. I've never driven one of those, always wondered if the a$$ hanging out was a pita. 



I see it does not have a real bumper. With the extra a$$ I would definitely suggest a real bumper. If you back into a pole/tree when also going downhill that bumper doesn't stick out enough to stop the back area above the bumper from hitting the pole/tree. I was trying to avoid hitting a customers 100k$ antique range/land rover and backed into a tree. Dented my rear corner and hit the leg of my ladder which was barely hanging off. This will also happen if the pole/tree is slightly bent over even if the ground is level.


I can not emphasize enough how much I wish I had a real bumper and I bet you will too, especially if you add a roof rack and plan to use the bumper as a step.


Otherwise looks like a great deal. Keep in mind that the 98k mileage/kilometers doesn't say if it's miles or kilometers and given that the fuel consumption is miles per gallon then I would assume it's got 98k MILES which I think is a lot more than 98k KM. If it is miles then 13k$ canadian may be a bit high.


What do you plan to do for shelving?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I rechecked, down at the bottom they call it mileage. For that price, with almost 100k miles, and only the 4.6L I would expect some nice tires with a nice matching spare and a real bumper.


Make sure none of the little stupid things are broken like the clip that holds the hood stick. That schit will piss you off. Check the color of the motor oil before you tell them you are interested and check the air filter. The motor oil dipstick is extremely hard to reach btw and you will have a hard time finding it.


















.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its a 4.6 L v8.
It is 98 klm which is hard to find. At that price in an extended model. Needs an aligment andABS brake system
It fits 12' pipe going to build a false floor for pipe an slot for ladder so im not dragging a k1500 over pipe an twisting my ankle.
Biulding shelving out of 3/4 ply specific for fitting/screw organizers an containers for dwv fittings 1-1/2 too 4" other side shelving will be for service an repair. 
I basically do everything besides heating so i need the extra space, and i cant drive a cube. Alot of service calls in tight parking lots places that have the 8' height max bar and id like it to fit in my garage.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Get it krowned and keep up on it, those fords rot out fast and in the same spot on every van. Other than that they are decent vans. I preferred the Chevy as the cab had more room.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea id like to find a chevy, id probably have to go to toronto to get one though


----------

